# Florida Middle Grounds 7-15,16-2011



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Got a last minute invite from a buddy to go fish the MG's in the hopes of catching some red snapper and mangos. All week I was calling, texting everyone and anyone I knew that had a boat that could make the journey out, then Friday around 10:30 AM I get the call, my buddy Jacob calls, "hey man got a spot for ya", I'm like hell yea. So now its a mad dash to get the rest of my work done since they want to leave around 3 that afternoon. Long story short make out around 90 miles fish all nite move around acouple times, catch a 2 hour nap fish some more, the other guys did acouple dives and my buddies uncle shot him a prize worthy Hogfish. First two pics my buddies I-phone was set in the wrong settings one is sepia and other is a negative.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a great trip! Nice Hog.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm envious. Sounds like a lucky break for you to get to go.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice hogfish!!!


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Question please: I seldom (never?) see those big hog snapper caught on hook and line. What gives? Do they not eat a regular fish diet?

Same goes for the Bahamas, where the sling guys load up on them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like one heck of a trip, thanks for sharing.

Gahunter, I was curious also, heres a cut n paste.
A *hogfish* is a large wrasse, _Lachnolaimus maximus_, of the western Atlantic Ocean. Hogfish are plentiful in the Florida Keys, Bahamas, Caribbean, and they have been as far north as North Carolina and Bermuda, and into the Gulf of Mexico[1]. The meat is considered to be high quality with a soft, white, firm consistency. The meat is considered one of the finest eating due to its shellfish diet. It is a popular target for spear-fishermen, and rarely caught by conventional rod and reel methods. It has fourteen dorsal spines, eleven dorsal soft rays, eleven anal spines, and ten anal soft rays. The coloring varies but is usually brownish red with a black spot at the bottom of the dorsal fin. Its habitats are often over coral reef areas. The fish's diet is mainly mollusks, crabs, and sea urchins. The Mexican hogfish is often a pinkish color with a fleshy bump on the male's forehead. The Hogfish is first a female then a male. The color pattern changes drastically between juvenile and adult.
The head of the male resembles a hog's snout.
Related species include the Spanish Hogfish (_Bodianus rufus_) and Spotfin Hogfish (_Bodianus pulchellus_).


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, thanks for that. Maybe the next time I'm in Hogfish country, I need to try live crabs! 

I keep some in my underwear just for such occasions! :thumbup:


----------

